# Paul Malignaggi vs Juan Diaz: Light Welterweight



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Paul Malignaggi vs Juan Diaz: Light Welterweight


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

all in y not


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Juan Diaz won


----------

